

Citadel - An Open-Source Malware Project  - yarapavan
http://blog.seculert.com/2012/02/citadel-open-source-malware-project.html

======
dchest
How cute:

 _The Citadel developers are strongly against the use of this product within
CIS. The product doesn't work on systems with Russian or Ukrainian keyboard
layouts._

There was a tradition among some ex-USSR shareware developers in 90's to make
their product freely available to ex-USSR users (because they won't buy it
anyway, and I guess, doing good for neighbors). They detected keyboard layout
or had special registration instructions, like "enter the current month name
in Russian instead of registration key". Example: FAR Manager
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAR_Manager#Licensing>

Today you can actually sell software to ex-USSR users, so not many developers
do this, but -- hey -- the evil people continue this tradition with malware!

------
johndbritton
Seems like a very good way for the original authors to plant a backdoor and
take over your botnet.

If you didn't write it yourself, you'd better be very careful.

------
dexen
Not to be confused with the great open-source _groupware_ Citadel project:
<http://www.citadel.org/>

------
johnx123-up
Looks like opposite of SocialAV <http://socialav.com/>

------
feralchimp
So...source code then?

